# Tricycle with side car



## BICYCLE HEAVEN (Mar 12, 2019)

Hi. I just found this one today just wondering if you have info on it and a value.    .I will see what badge is on it later. Thanks.


----------



## cr250mark (Mar 12, 2019)

I’m guessing late 20’s early 30’s 
Strap steel frame. 
Tricky to identify with out badge like everything could be early gendron ( pioneer ) 
I have several strap steel framed tricycles 
Seen a few with actual badges ( have one ) 
Most with decal logo  ( headtube or rear left brace ) 
Cool piece. 
Nice find

Hope your ok with my Picts on your post 
Hope you can use as some reference. 

Mark


----------



## Wing Your Heel (Apr 22, 2019)

in case you haven't already worked it out, I dated mine as 1927, going by the date of the advert

https://www.oldbike.eu/museum/childrens/1927-garton-badger-velocipede-tricycle-with-sidecar/


----------

